# Christ's righteousness added, we call it gospel



## MW (Jan 17, 2011)

David Clarkson (Works 1:315):



> The righteousness of Christ turns the law into gospel to a believer, and of a doctrine full of dread and terror, renders it the most acceptable message that ever was brought to the world. The law, which stands as the angel with a flaming sword, to bar all flesh out of paradise, when the righteousness of Christ is applied, it becomes an angel to carry every believer into Abraham's bosom; Christ's righteousness added, it loses its name, and we call it gospel. The way in both seems to be the same for substance; perfect obedience is requisite in both. They differ in the circumstances of the person performing this obedience. In the law it was to be personal, in the gospel his surety's performance is sufficient.
> 
> However, if there be any terror, dread in the law, Christ's righteousness removes it; if any grace, comfort in the gospel, Christ's righteousness is the rise of it. Take away Christ's righteousness, and the gospel can give no life; take it away, and the law speaks nothing but death; no life, no hope of life without it, either in law or gospel.


----------



## KMK (Jan 17, 2011)

armourbearer said:


> and of a doctrine full of dread and terror, renders it the most acceptable message that ever was brought to the world.



Beautifully written.


----------

